# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Rodina definicija obitelji

## Mukica

Obzirom da sam zakljucala topic o pikulinoj dilemi na kojem se izmedju ostalog razgovaralo i o rodinoj definiciji obitelji, a na pp dobila poruke da biste jos zeljele o tom razgovarati, pa evo otvaram topic gdje mozemo razgovarati o rodinoj definiciji obitelji.

Definicija obitelji sastavni je dio *Vrijednosti i principa djelovanja Udruge Roda*, a dio je teksta o Udruzi, koji opsirnije, mozete pronaci  *ovdje*:




> * Aktivno mijenjamo sustav, ne prilagođavamo mu se. 
> 
> * Djeca su ravnopravni i jednakovrijedni članovi društva. Djeca imaju pravo na optimalne uvjete za rast i razvoj. 
> 
> * *Obitelj je svaka ona zajednica koja se tako osjeća, bez obzira na broj članova i njihove odnose. Obitelj je najvrednije mjesto za odgoj i odrastanje djeteta.* 
> 
> *Roditelji su sposobni za odgovorno roditeljstvo. Odgovorni roditelji su roditelji koji su spremni preuzeti potpunu odgovornost za kvalitetu odnosa među odraslima i djecom, uključujući i odgovornost za pogreške koje su u procesu odgoja neizbježne. 
> 
> *Pojedinci imaju pravo na izbor temeljen na znanju i informiranosti. 
> ...

----------


## Danka_

moram priznati da ne mogu zamisliti situaciju u kojoj bi ova definicija bila "pogresna", i nikako nisam uspjela shvatiti pikulin prigovor na ovo. odnosno, zasto se neka zajednica koja spada pod ovu definiciju ne bi mogla zvati obitelj. 

pa sam je zamolila da mi na primjeru objasni na sto tocno misli. spominjala je brak kao trajan, bez obzira na to je li jedan od supruznika ziv ili ne... ali odgovor nisam dobila. sto je tocno problem?

----------


## Beta

Ni meni to nije jasno jer ne vidim ništa sporno u definiciji obitelji, čak dapače, smatram ju odličnom jer izlazi iz okvira krute definicije obitelji. Malo i mene zabrinjava što je Deaedi navela, znala sam i ja ostati iznenađena kad sam se na forumu susrela s različitim napadanjima vezano za određene teme, mislim kako je bitno poštivati načela Rode koja su navedena - tolerancija, prihvaćanje različitosti, te kako pojedinci imaju pravo na izbor.

----------


## pikula

Prihvaćanje i tolerancija ne isključuju precizne i lokički točne diefinicije.  Ponavljam: Definicija koja objašnjava jedan pojam korištenjem tog istog pojma je jedna od prvih logičkih grešaka koje se uče u treće razredu srednje škole i samim time ne definira ništa.
Možda zato tako lijepo obuhvaća sve što ti padne na pamet.

----------


## Danka_

> Prihvaćanje i tolerancija ne isključuju precizne i lokički točne diefinicije.  Ponavljam: Definicija koja objašnjava jedan pojam korištenjem tog istog pojma je jedna od prvih logičkih grešaka koje se uče u treće razredu srednje škole i samim time ne definira ništa.
> Možda zato tako lijepo obuhvaća sve što ti padne na pamet.


mozda ja nisam isla u srednju skolu, a mozda sam jednostavno glupa. oboje je legitimno.

lijepo sam te zamolila da mi kao djetetu objasnis sto po tebi nije u redu u konkretnoj situaciji koju sam opisala (na topicu koji je zakljucan). odbrusila si nesto sto nije bio odgovor na moju molbu. osjecam se izopceno, i osjecam kao da me osudjujes. ili me, u boljem slucaju, smatras svinjom nevrijednom bisera. mislim da to nije u redu.  :/

----------


## apricot

danka, ni ja nisam išla u srednju   :Wink:

----------


## pikula

Oprosti, stvarno mi je žao što se tako osjećaš. Ja , zapravo, iskreno ne razumijem u čemu je problem. I stvarno bih htjela da mi pojasniš. Napisala sam u više od tri posta što mi  se nije svidjelo  rodinioj viziji (s tim da ptpisujem apsolutno svih preostali 99,9 posto) uz mnogo isprika svima koji se samnom  ne slažu. Evo, ponavljam - ne želim uvrijediti nikoga svojim stavom niti mi je bila namjera svojim pitanjemotvrati diskusiju u kojoj ću nekoga uvjeravati u ispravnost svojeg mišljenja. Topic sam otvorila kako bih dobila pomoć oko svoje osobne dileme. Cure koje su članice strpljivo i staloženo su mi pomogle u  donošenju odluke na čemu sam im vrlo zahvalna. Ne znam što bih još trebala odgovoriti?  To je moja osobna preferencija i ne razumijem zašto te to ljuti.  Što je s poštovanjem i tolerancijom?

----------


## pikula

> [b]Obitelj je svaka ona zajednica koja se tako osjeća, bez obzira na broj članova i njihove odnose.


Dakle : Znači ako  je pojam koji definirmo A= obitelj, a pojam kojim ga defiiniramo B=zajednica koja se tako osjeća,  pri čemu B stoji umjesto dužeg C= zajednica koja se osjeća kao obitelj, unutar kojeg se ponovno javlja pojam A. To je školski primjer logičke greške, koliko god namjere bile dobre zbog toga što pojam koji objašnjavamo ne možemo objasniti pomoću tog istog pjojam kojem nismo odredili granice značenja. To sam objansila citatom definiranje definicije u jednom od postova. 
Znam da ste pametne žene i mišljenje forumašica jako cijenim inače ne bih rješavala ovdje neke od svojih najtežih problema dakle čini mi se da me neko zafrkava   :Smile:

----------


## Ancica

U ovoj definiciji nema logicke greske vec se njom prepoznaje i priznavaje osobna definicije obitelji. U njoj nema da si obitelj ako si A, B ili C, vec da si obitelj ako se kao takva osjecas, kako god si ti zamislila sto znaci obitelj, u tvom osobnom kontekstu i tvojim osobnim razmisljanjima.

Ako Mukica i njeno dvoje klinaca smatra da su njih troje obitelj, mi to prihvacamo.

Ako Mukica smatra da su njeno dvoje klinaca i njen bivsi muz takoder (ili samo tako) obitelj, mi to prihvacamo.

Ako Mukica smatra da ona i njeni klinci nisu obitelj, mi to prihvacamo.

Ne prihvacamo Ljubicinu definiciju Mukicine obitelji jer je ona (nama) irelevantna. Nama je relevantno samo ono sto zajednica, ovakva ili onakva, osjeca za sebe i o sebi. Pa tako, npr., i da su Mukica i njenih dvoje klinaca obitelj jer se oni tako dozivljavaju.

I, ne zaboravimo, postoje razliciti stupnjevi "obitelji", ovisno o kontekstu u kojem se osobno nalazimo i na koja pitanja odgovaramo.

Moja obitelj su, u odredenom kontekstu, mm, moji klinci i ja.

U nekom drugom kontekstu u nju ce biti ukljuceni i moji roditelji. U nekom trecem, bit ce tu i moja sestra i moj brat. U nekom cetvrtom, bit ce tu i njihove obitelj, "uze" ili "sire". A di smo kad pocnem uvlacit i "obitelj" mog supruga?

Obitelj je tocno to - svaka zajednica koja se takvom osjeca.

----------


## Ancica

priznavaje -> priznaje

----------


## pikula

Poštujem.   :Heart:

----------


## pikula

Bila sam sigurna da smo apslovirali to o poštovanju različitog mišljenja još u prošlom topicu, zato molim da me se osobno više ne proziva na tu temu. Ja sam riješilasvoju dilemu, a ako nekog privatno zanima moje osobno mišljenje neka mi se javi na pp pa se možemo na miru napričati. Pozdrav svima i veselim se učlanjenju.  :Love:

----------


## MGrubi

meni je sve bilo jasno

pikula, tebi je ispravna definicija obitelji od katoličke crkve, samo takva i nikakva druga

moja definicja obitelji je točno gore navedena Rodina definicija

----------


## Ancica

I obje su skroz ok ako su osobne, a ona koja nije u skladu s Rodinom definicijom ne namece se u kontekstu rodinog djelovanja  :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

> meni je sve bilo jasno
> 
> pikula, tebi je ispravna definicija obitelji od katoličke crkve, samo takva i nikakva druga
> 
> moja definicja obitelji je točno gore navedena Rodina definicija


mislim da bi se i članovi _svete obitelji_ prije pronašli u toj rodinoj definiciji. jer i sam isus je... u konačnici... imao dva oca.   :Wink:

----------


## Ancica

Ajmo ne raspravljat o validitetu definicije obitelji ovog ili onog, barem ne na ovom topiku koji je namijenjen za diskusiju o _Rodinoj_ definiciji obitelji. Nek na njemu ostane tema Rodina definicija obitelji   :Smile:

----------


## pikula

MGrubi, zašto daješ izjave u moje ime? A što da to i je moje osobno mišljenje kaj ti imaš s tim - niti sam ja to koga pitala niti sam ja to nekome nudila. Pročitaj moje postove pa reci s čim imaš problem. 
Upravo je kod mene bila moja mama koja je prof. logike i sociologie i ne želim vas gjnaviti više time, ali to jest tipična cirkularna definicija koja ne definira ništa nego se vrti u krug. Znači dođe XY i pita što je to A? A ti mu kažeš A je svatko tko se osjeća kao A? A XY pita, ali što  je to A? I sad mi vi kažete da XY nije u pravu ako to pita zauvijek. To je posljedica cirkularne definicije. Sigurna sam da ima među vama jedan prof logike i sociologije, ak one vjerujete mojoj mami zato što njena kćer ide u crkvu. :? 
Osim toga mama mi kaže da suvremena sociologija ima krasne i otvorene definicije obitelji i porodice s obzirom na različite funkcije i da ne treba izmišljati toplu vodu, kad to već postoji. Nismo mi valjda prve koje to zanima. :/ 
Ja sam naglasila da sam za podršku i pomoć svima koji je žele u odgoju svoje djece bez obzirana definiciju  tako da mi se čini da stvarno ne zaslužujem ovakve napade. Sad stme me stvarno povrjedile :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi, zašto daješ izjave u moje ime? A što da to i je moje osobno mišljenje kaj ti imaš s tim - niti sam ja to koga pitala niti sam ja to nekome nudila. 
> 
> Ja sam naglasila da sam za podršku i pomoć svima koji je žele u odgoju svoje djece bez obzirana definiciju  tako da mi se čini da stvarno ne zaslužujem ovakve napade. Sad stme me stvarno povrjedile


ne dajem izjavu u tvoje ime, nego sam se obbračala direkt tebi 
da li je moje shvaćanje tvoje definicije obitelji, a koje je proizašlo iz tvojih postova, krivo?

nemam ja ništa protiv tvog shvaćanja obitelji, ne dijelim ga, ali me se ne tiče

----------


## MGrubi

što se tiče sociologije i logike...
"sve je relativno" A.E.

----------


## mama courage

> ak one vjerujete mojoj mami zato što njena kćer ide u crkvu


ovo tek nema nikakve logike   :Rolling Eyes:  nitko to nikad ovdje nije tvrdio.




> Osim toga mama mi kaže da suvremena sociologija ima krasne i otvorene definicije obitelji i porodice s obzirom na različite funkcije i da ne treba izmišljati toplu vodu, kad to već postoji. Nismo mi valjda prve koje to zanima


baš me zanima, ajd nam navedi neke. možda se nađe bolja definicija ovoj sadašnjoj. 

koja je razlika između porodice i obitelji ?   :Wink:

----------


## pikula

> nemam ja ništa protiv tvog shvaćanja obitelji, ne dijelim ga, ali me se ne tiče


upravo tako. Također. 
Ja sam postavljala pitanje vezano za rodinu def. obitelji i kad sam bila direktno upitana za moje osobno mišljenje ja sam iskreno odgovorila uz jasnu ogradu da se radi SAMO o mojem mišljenju i isprike ako to netko (ipak) shvati kao nametanje mojeg mišljenja jer mi to nije bila niti namjera niti želja.  
Povukla sam se od daljnih izjava jer se apsolutno slažem da ja nisam nikakv guru da bi ljude trebalo zanimati što ja o tome mislim i lijepo zamolila da me se prestane prozivati. Što bi prema tvojem mišljenju pristojan čovjek mogao još učiniti da izbjegne sukob, a da ne bježi od komunikacije?

----------


## MGrubi

sukob jest komunikacija   :Grin:  
jedan od oblika

----------


## pikula

Haralambos, M.: Uvod u sociologiju, Globus, Zagreb, 1994.
Macionis John J.: Sociology, New Jersey, Prentice-Hall, 1991.
Erlich, Vera: Porodica u transformaciji, Naprijed, Zagreb, 1964.

Postoji antropološka definicija,sociološka definicija stara 1)Murdockova rekli bi zastarjela s obziroma na društvene okolnosti  i novije koje  više odgovaraju društvenoj slici danas 2)Lindsey1981 i 3) D'Antonio1983 te nekoliko suvremenih statističkih definicija. 
Za svakog po nešto.

----------


## pikula

Suvremene sociološke definicije govore nam da obitelj podrazumijeva dvije ili više osoba koje dijele resurse, odgovornost za odlučivanje, vrijednosti i ciljeve, te koji imaju obveze jedno prema drugom.

----------


## MGrubi

> Suvremene sociološke definicije govore nam da obitelj podrazumijeva dvije ili više osoba koje dijele resurse, odgovornost za odlučivanje, vrijednosti i ciljeve, te koji imaju obveze jedno prema drugom.


u potunosti se slaže sa Rodinom definicijom

----------


## pikula

Sve na svijetu se slaže sa cirkularnom definicijom jer je njezin opseg značenja bekonačan u oba smjera   :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

to je dobro
nema "kolateralnih žrtava"

----------


## pikula

eto slažemo se  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

:Grin:

----------


## pikula

Sukob je divan oblik komunikacije, a tek javni linč...   :Laughing:   Nekome sigurno najzabavniji

----------


## Danka_

ne kuzim ja i dalje

spominjala si situaciju kada je otac preminuo, i u tom kontekstu trajni brak. moje pitanje bilo je "je li zajednica u kojoj se to desilo, a majka se nakon smrti ponovno udala obitelj?" (majka, poocim, dijete iz prvog braka i dijete iz drugog braka zive skupa , pokojni otac je naravno i dalje "prisutan" ali ne fizicki iz razumljivih razloga, jel, no poocim je takodjer preuzeo ocinske duznosti, obaveze a bome prisutna je i ljubav za djecu bez razlike).

MOLIM TE, odgovori mi na ovo pitanje.

----------


## Danka_

a sto se tice toga da si ti povrijedjena i mislis da je ovo javni linc, zao mi je ako se tako osjecas, to nije bila moja namjera. stvarno i iskreno me zanima tvoje objasnjenje sto je problematicno u Rodinoj definiciji. jer ti onaj topic nisi otvorila tvrdeci da je jedini problem logicka neispravnost, to je nadoslo poslije.  

mogla si svoju dilemu rijesiti i privatnom prepiskom s nekom od clanica, ovako si je ucinila javnom i pocela su pitanja. uostalom, koliko shvacam radi se o tvojim uvjerenjima, ne znam zasto ti je tesko pricati o njima javno... dapace, meni bi bilo drago da imam priliku objasniti zasto u nesto vjerujem, sto to znaci u konkretnim situacijama, na koji nacin to utjece na moj zivot i zivote ljudi oko mene... umjesto toga, skocila si na MGrubi kad je spomenula Crkvu, kao da je to neka sramota. a ja, iskreno, nisam pomislila da se radi o Katolickoj crkvi. ono sto si pojasnjavala zvucalo je misteriozno, zato sam te i zamolila za objasnjenje koristenjem primjera. umjesto odgovora, dobila sam patroniziranje, aluzije na moje obrazovanje (odnosno nedostatak istog) i sve tako u krug.

----------


## Ancica

Danka, ja mislim da ovo nije topik za pitanja koja postavljas (pretpostavljam pikuli, al nisam sigurna).

Pliz ako imas pitanje za odredenog clana ovog foruma, privatna poruka je savrsen nacin da svoje dileme s tom individualnom osobom raspravis. Ako te pak zanima opcenito diskusija o obitelji, molim te da otvoris topik na tu temu na nekom drugom podforumu. Tvoja pitanja nemaju veze s temom ovog topika.

----------


## Danka_

pikula je napisala nesto iz cega sam zakljucila da ona odredjene "vrste zajednica" ne smatra obiteljima. nego necim drugim. pa sam je pitala jesam li dobro zakljucila. pa sam dobila otresanje i patroniziranje. ali odgovor nisam.

napisala je to JAVNO. zbog toga i zelim JAVNI odgovor. ako ti smatras da se o ovoj temi smije razgovarati samo na nacin da se ne spominju konkretne situacije, onda dobro. ali ja onda vise necu postati na TAKVOM forumu. (niti ga citati.)  

sto je mozda dobro i za forum sam, jer ce se na taj nacin podici prosjecna razina formalnog obrazovanja, necu vam vise kvariti prosjek.

----------


## MGrubi

ma ne Danka_
opomena je samo jer se onaj topic zaključao iz određenog razloga (stvari su otišle predaleko, u čisto prepucavanje) a to nikamo ne vodi
ovo je , valjda, topic o mišljenju forumaša o Rodinoj definiciji obitelji , ne pikulinoj  definiciji  :Wink:

----------


## pikula

Ancica, MGrubi hvala   :Smile:  
Danka, stvarno slobodno se javi na pp da popričamo, nema smisla ovako raspravljati unedogled o svim primjerim i osobnim dojmovima koji nam mogu pasti na pamet i meni i tebi.  :Smile:  
Na topicu odgoj u duhu vjere vrlo lijepo raspravljamo  o svojim mislima vezanim uz vjeru i pojedinačne vjeske organizacije kojima pripadamo. 
Moja vjerska orjentacija ne znači da ja mislim da bi Rodina Vizija trebala biti katolički proglas. To je udruga sa specifičnim članstvom i ciljem i prema tome ja bih bila blesava da mislim da bi članstvo Rode trebalo biti opterećeno vjerskim pitanjima. 
Žao mi je što nisam odmah kratko i jasno odgovorila što ja ne mogu  u rodinoj def.obitelji nego sam se upustila u svoje lirske eseje o tome što je za mene obitelj. To stvarno nije nikakva procjena stručnjaka nego moj dojam i ja sam to naglasila i odmah sam se strogo ogradila od bilo čeg drugog. Više puta.
Ne znam ništa o razini obrazovanja forumašica, mislila sam svojom opaskom da se to može naći u uđbeniku za treći rz. ako nekog zanima, a ne da bi se netko toga morao sjećati ili ne iz svoje srednje škole.
Danas sam bila opet u klaićevoj (druga frka s urtikarijom u par dana) i stvarno vas molim da me izostavite iz daljnje prozivke. Odnosno oprostite što vam možda neću  moći odgovoriti. Daj Bože da bude sve ok. Sutra idemo na Srebrnjak dršte fige. 
Pusa svima bez obzira na neslaganja  :Kiss:

----------


## pikula

.....što ja ne mogu shvatiti u.... Nedostaje shvatiti u rečenici 
EDIT!!!!!!!!

----------


## cvijeta73

kao prvo, ne slažem se s pikulinom definicijom obitelji, ustvari uopće ju, da budem iskrena, ne razumijem. ali, ovdje pričamo o rodinoj definiciji obitelji. 

na početku topica mi se učinilo da je super, odnosno da obuhvaća sve moguće varijante obitelji koje ja smatram obitelji. a onda sam još par puta pročitala tu definiciju i čini mi se da pikula ima pravo - stvarno je nespretno napisano. ako se je već išlo definirati obitelj, mislim da je to trebalo nekako drugačije. sad i meni u oči upada ova nelogičnost da je obitelj zajednica koja se osjeća kao obitelj. a što to znači osjećati se kao obitelj - koji su to točno osjećaji u pitanju? i da li se radi samo o osjećajima? odnosno da li su samo osjećaji ti koji definiraju obitelj? a što ako jedan član ne osjeća da je njihova zajednica obitelj, a svi drugi misle da jesu obitelj? da li su oni onda obitelj?
uf, dala se ja u noćnu filozofiju...  :Embarassed:

----------


## MGrubi

> a što ako jedan član ne osjeća da je njihova zajednica obitelj, a svi drugi misle da jesu obitelj? da li su oni onda obitelj?


mislim da ne
jer je "pristanak" na dobrovoljnoj bazi, dakle: sve "stranke" prihvačaju taj oblik

----------


## vertex

> što se tiče sociologije i logike...
> "sve je relativno" A.E.


Ova rečenica se totalno krivo koristi i izvučena je iz konteksta. Teorija relativnosti bi se trebala zvati teorija apsolutnosti. Cijela ta teorija proizlazi iz činjenice da je brzina svjetlosti apsolutna, tj. ista bez obzira na to iz kojeg referentnog sustava je mjerimo. Ako mjeriš brzinu neke zrake svjetlosti, izmeritt ćeš istu brzinu bez obzira da li stojiš na Zemlji ili se voziš u formuli 1 usporedno s tom zrakom. Isto tako, "sve je relativno" ne znači da je išta subjektivno (ako govorimo o onome na što je A.E. mislio). Dapače, svaki promatrač može izračunati kako prostor i vrijeme vidi onaj koji se nalazi u drugom sustavu. 
Ukratko, nema veze s ovim filozofskim "sve je relativno".
Oprostite, ali nisam izdržala.

Što se definicije obitelji tiče, ja sam shvatila da bit ove definicije i nije da ona određuje pojam obitelji, već upravo da dozvoli da ga svatko definira za sebe, na sasvim subjektivnim postavkama. Istina je da to onda nije "definicija" po definiciji, ali to mi se i ne čini baš važnim u cijeloj priči. A kako znamo što znači osjećati se kao obitelj? Možda smo iz nekog nasljeđa i tradicije koju posjedujemo naučili kako bi se članovi obitelji trebali osjećati, a sada si možemo dozvoliti da priznamo da takve osjećaje mogu imati i zajednice koje se dosad nisu zvale obiteljima.
Što se tiče istupanja iz obitelji (o tome se postavljalo pitanje na zaključanom topicu) mislim da kad ovako definiramo obitelj (kao Roda), to ne znači da je ono što obitelj drži na okupu površno i mijenja se kako vjetar puše. To bi se onda valjda zvalo flert. Ako se grupa ljudi osjeća kao obitelj, onda (meni) to podrazumijeva da osjećaju i odanost, pa i obavezu da budu jedni uz druge i kad ih to manje zabavlja.

----------


## krumpiric

pikula ima pravo ako se o logici radi. Iako logički ne može obitelj bit "svak ko se tako osjeća", to u biti ima značenje obitelj= svaka obitelj. I rečenica zbilja nema smisla, ali možda da promisliš da to i je cilj RODINE definicije, totalno obezgraničavanje pojma. Obitelj=obitelj i točka. Nema potrebe za definiranjem iste. Ni moderne ni tradicionalne, ni ikakve.
Cirkuralna rečenica.

Jest brljam,a  :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

> pikula je napisala nesto iz cega sam zakljucila da ona odredjene "vrste zajednica" ne smatra obiteljima. nego necim drugim. pa sam je pitala jesam li dobro zakljucila. pa sam dobila otresanje i patroniziranje. ali odgovor nisam.
> 
> napisala je to JAVNO. zbog toga i zelim JAVNI odgovor.


u potpunosti razumijem o cemu Danka pise jer od iste pikulicine recenice, svakim njenim postom gledam da li je dala odgovor ili objasnjenje.

----------


## vertex

A zašto vi toliko inzistirate na odgovoru? pikula je svoje neslaganje s definicijom iznijela samo da bi pojasnila koju vrstu dileme ima i da provjeri ima li smisla da s takvim stavom bude član Rode. Već se milijun puta ogradila, rekla da je to njeno privatno mišljenje, da ne namjerava nikoga uvjeravati u njegovu ispravnost, niti je patronizirala niti se otresala (po mišljenju mene kao promatrača sa strane).

----------


## Kanga

potpisujem vertex. 

meni je rodina definicija lijepa, i srcu mila.
ali dijelim pikulino misljenje sto se tice semanticko-logickog aspekta
(za pocetak - cirkularna je...)

----------


## MGrubi

pa šta ima veze da je cirkularna?

----------


## leonisa

vertex, pa diskutiramo, ne?

meni je zao sto ovo nije na izazovima.

----------


## maria71

oko čega se vi nadmudrujete ?

niš ne kužim

----------


## vertex

> oko čega se vi nadmudrujete ?
> 
> niš ne kužim


Krenulo je na topicu "dilema" (odmah ispod ovog, mislim).

----------


## leonisa

pocelo je sa ovim:
"za mene je osnovna obitelj roditelji s djetetom u trajnom braku"
te "u tom smislu mislim da kad su roditelji razvedeni da su djeci opet mama i tata osnovna obitelj bez obzira na razvoj događaja i pravnu raspodjelu skrbništva."

sto nuzno povlaci za sobom neka pitanja, poput sta je sa "novim" bracnim ili izvanbracnim drugovima bioloskih roditelja?

da li u obitelj "ulazis" samo ako imas zajednicke gene?

te onda pitanje koje je postavila Danka
"spominjes brak kao trajni... pa ako jedan supruznik umre, onda nije trajni, ili...? je li po tebi obitelj koja nastane nakon sto je otac umro, a majka se ponovno uda, i u tom braku ima jos djece... i svi zive skupa, djeca iz prvog braka, djeca iz drugog braka, poocim i majka...i naravno, pokojni tata se ne zaboravlja, ali poocim "obavlja" njegove duznosti...?"

naravno ovo nema veze sa udrugom i njenom definicijom, ovo ima veze sa  osobnim poimanjem obitelji.
pri tome samo zelim razgovarati, i svatko ima pravo na svoje misljenje i stav. pa tako i pikula. ja ju (kao i jos netko) pitam kako dozivljava ostale zivotne situacije i zajednice. da li su i oni obitelj.

kad se zakljucala izvorna tema, zao mi je sto ova nije otvorena na izazovima roditeljstva. rado bi da se tamo prebaci.

----------


## štrigica

evo još jedne situacije.... što je s vanbračnom djecom ? oni nemaju obitelj ako imaju samo mamu?

----------


## vertex

> vertex, pa diskutiramo, ne?


Ja mislim da pikula ne želi diskutirati pa ne razumijem s kim diskutirate.

----------


## leonisa

onda neka otvoreno ONA tako i kaze, da ne zeli komentirati svoju izjavu.

----------


## štrigica

> Danas sam bila opet u klaićevoj (druga frka s urtikarijom u par dana) i stvarno vas molim da me izostavite iz daljnje prozivke. Odnosno oprostite što vam možda neću  moći odgovoriti. Daj Bože da bude sve ok. Sutra idemo na Srebrnjak dršte fige. 
> Pusa svima bez obzira na neslaganja


evo zašto

----------


## štrigica

shit, stisnuh nesto... evo zašto ne može diskutirati

----------


## vertex

Isto tako, pročitajte pikulin predzadnji post na temi "dilema". Ako je to otresito patroniziranje, onda ja više ništa ne kužim.

----------


## vertex

Da naglasim, ne predzadnji post na temi, nego predzadnji post koji je pikula napisala.

----------


## Mukica

:/ 

pa jel cu i ovaj morat zakljucat?

----------


## vertex

> :/ 
> 
> pa jel cu i ovaj morat zakljucat?


Neću više bit advokat, obećavam.

----------


## leonisa

ja uopce nisam rekla niti spomenula patroniziranje, vec diskutiranje. isto onakvo kakvo prati kavice  :Smile:  
stvarno me zanimalo njezino misljenje/objasnjenje.

pikuli  :Love:  nadam se da je sve ok

----------


## Kanga

> pa šta ima veze da je cirkularna?


Nisam rekla da ima ili da nema veze, nego sam to konstatirala kao cinjenicu (i na tome cu se zaustaviti jer, ocito, razlicitim ljudima su razliciti argumenti relevantni).

Mozda bi bilo bolje (jasnije) kad bi se s nekoliko kljucnih rijeci opisalo koji ili kakvi su to osjecaji koji nas definiraju kao obitelj (osim toga, malo je problematicno i ovo "zajednica koja se tako osjeća" - zajednica nema osjecaje...) (kuzim (i cijenim) ideju koja stoji iza te izjave, samo je mozda malo nespretno izrecena, a mozda cjepidlacim...  :Grin:  ))

----------


## Mukica

jel mi mozete predstavit jos koju definiciju obitelji vs. ove rodine
jel ima opce gdje koja?

----------


## Mukica

evo
nasla ja nesto zanimljivo

http://www.pravos.hr/sociologija/pre.../9.Obitelj.pps

----------


## a zakaj

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa šta ima veze da je cirkularna?
> 
> 
> Nisam rekla da ima ili da nema veze, nego sam to konstatirala kao cinjenicu (i na tome cu se zaustaviti jer, ocito, razlicitim ljudima su razliciti argumenti relevantni).


ako je def. cirkularna, onda nije valjana. to je srednjeskolsko gradivo.
no ja cak nisam sigurna da je ovo cirkularna def.
prilicno sam sigurna u to da nije logicki valjana, ali ne zbog cirkularnosti.
(btw, ja sam kvalificirana za prof. logike, ali to ne radim)

To jednostavno nije definicija, vec izjava koja ima odredjenu intenciju.
Meni se svidja.

----------


## cvijeta73

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa šta ima veze da je cirkularna?
> 
> 
> Nisam rekla da ima ili da nema veze, nego sam to konstatirala kao cinjenicu (i na tome cu se zaustaviti jer, ocito, razlicitim ljudima su razliciti argumenti relevantni).
> 
> Mozda bi bilo bolje (jasnije) kad bi se s nekoliko kljucnih rijeci opisalo koji ili kakvi su to osjecaji koji nas definiraju kao obitelj (osim toga, malo je problematicno i ovo "zajednica koja se tako osjeća" - zajednica nema osjecaje...) (kuzim (i cijenim) ideju koja stoji iza te izjave, samo je mozda malo nespretno izrecena, a mozda cjepidlacim...  ))


potpis. 

u svakom slučaju, ta  rečenica po meni gubi smisao tek nakon što se upetljaš u logička razmišljanja. i kao takva, sigurno ne može biti zapreka učlanjenju u udrugu. ako je samo do logike.

po meni, trebalo bi stajati samo - obitelj. pa svakome na volju što smatra pod obitelji, pa bilo to i u woody allenovskom stilu - muž, žena, bivši muž, bivša žena, djeca iz svih brakova, jedna poluluda mamina sestra i jedan tatin gay brat sa svojim šarmantnim i pametnim dečkom -  i svi su jedna vesela i sretna obitelj (e, kad bi bilo više toga u realnosti...)

a, uostalom, par redova niže piše nešto i o toleranciji i prihvaćanju različitosti.

----------


## Mony

Potpuno se slazem s vertex kad kaze da:




> bit ove definicije i nije da ona određuje pojam obitelji, već upravo da dozvoli da ga svatko definira za sebe, na sasvim subjektivnim postavkama. Istina je da to onda nije "definicija" po definiciji, ali to mi se i ne čini baš važnim u cijeloj priči.


A slazem se zato sto smatram kako napisana rijec (ovdje nazvana definicijom) o necem sto je toliko ljudsko, zivuce i povezano osjecajima ne smije biti vaznije od onog sto obitelj jest, pri cemu mislim - obitelj jest kada se netko osjeca da zivi u obitelji (sto takodjer moze nositi niz "definicija").

Definiciju donosi drustvo, da lakse kontrolira svoje stanovnistvo, prilagodjava svoju politiku, ovakvu ili onakvu i ostalo... da ne duljim, no bit obitelji nije u "ozenjenom paru i dvoje djece", vec u osjecajima koji medju njima vladaju, bili oni drustveno nasiroko prihvatljivi ili ne.

Logicko pretumbavanje moguce upitnih konstrukcija koje se ticu obitelji mi, kada obitelj gledam iz potpuno neznanstvenog aspekta i kada ju gledam kao vezu medju ljudima koje povezuju osjecaji, ne drzi vodu i potpuno je hladno za ovakav tip diskusije.

Rasprava o ovakvoj temi dok joj se zeli dati cisto znanstveni aspekt, se, po mojem misljenju, vodi na krivom forumu, osim ukoliko se ne raspravlja o, recimo, popisu stanovnistva.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pikula

KratkoOT Dobro smo  :Smile:  Hvala svima na podršci. Sad znamo da smo alergični samo još ne znamo na što. 
Da rezimiramo: 
1ja sam otvorila topic o svojoj dilemi dobila odgovor rasprava gotova. 
2.Tu se našlo interesa za daljnju raspravu od općeg interesa za rodinu def. i Mukica je otvorila ovaj topic -ovdje svi mogu iznjeti svoje mišljenje o toj def. i o o tome raspravljati.
3. Našao se interes i za moja tumačneja obitelji (hvala vam na komplimentu, ja stvarno nisam znala da vam je moje mišljenje toliko važno), ali - ovo je dio O UDRUZI i ja, iako rado čavrljam o svemu i svačemu na ovom topicu bez straha i srama (od bolesti sebe i djece,odgoja, kriza i grešaka u istom, intime,  vjere) neću na mjestu koje se zove O Udruzi čavrljati o tome kako ja shvaćam obitelj. Dakle ja se nisam isprilčaval zato što mislim da jemoje poimanje obitelji krivo ili uvredljivo nego zato što mislim da mu ovdje nije mjesto. Moje mišljenje o tome što je za mene obitelj neka nikakve veze s udrugom Roda i njezinim radom.
 Molim osoblje foruma da predloži adekvatno mjesto i naziv za daljnju raspravu. Hvala.
Osim toga preporučam ljudima koji vole raspravljati da prvo pročitaju što je čovjek s kojim raspravljaju stvarno napisao, a ne da se referiraju na tuđe komentare i iz njih zaključuju. Ja na takva pitanja koja nemaju  veze s onim što sam ja napisala ne mogu odgovriti jer ne znam odgovr na njih.

----------


## pikula

KratkoOT Dobro smo  :Smile:  Hvala svima na podršci. Sad znamo da smo alergični samo još ne znamo na što. 
Da rezimiramo: 
1ja sam otvorila topic o svojoj dilemi dobila odgovor rasprava gotova.   :Smile:  
2.Tu se našlo interesa za daljnju raspravu od općeg interesa za rodinu def. i Mukica je otvorila ovaj topic -ovdje svi mogu iznjeti svoje mišljenje o toj def. i o o tome raspravljati.
3. Našao se interes i za moja tumačneja obitelji (hvala vam na komplimentu, ja stvarno nisam znala da vam je moje mišljenje toliko važno), ali - ovo je dio O UDRUZI i ja, iako rado čavrljam o svemu i svačemu na ovom forumu bez straha i srama - hvala svim Rodam na tome  :Heart:  - (od bolesti sebe i djece,odgoja, kriza i grešaka u istom, intime,  vjere) neću na mjestu koje se zove O Udruzi čavrljati o tome kako ja shvaćam obitelj. Dakle ja se nisam ispričavala zato što mislim da je moje poimanje obitelji krivo ili uvredljivo nego zato što mislim da mu ovdje nije mjesto. Moje mišljenje o tome što je za mene obitelj nema nikakve veze s udrugom Roda i njezinim radom.
 Molim osoblje foruma da predloži adekvatno mjesto i naziv za daljnju raspravu. Hvala.

Osim toga preporučam ljudima koji vole raspravljati da prvo pročitaju što je čovjek s kojim raspravljaju stvarno napisao, a ne da se referiraju na tuđe komentare i iz njih zaključuju. Ja na takva pitanja koja nemaju  veze s onim što sam ja napisala ne mogu odgovoriti jer ne znam odgovor na njih.
Ponavljam treći put svoju iskrenu i JAVNU ISPRIKU svima čiji su obiteljski osjećaji povrjeđeni mojim objašnjenjem koje je ovdje izrečeno na krivom mjestu, nespretno i nepotpuno.

----------


## pikula

Sori otišlo mi je jednom dok sam još pisala. Baš sam nepretna s tim klikanjem. Imam neki optički miš koji mi se stalno petlja.   :Embarassed:

----------


## Beta

Pikula, nisam od početka sve pratila, no poštujem tvoje poimanje obitelji kao i Rodinu definiciju obitelji.

----------

